# Cyberslacking - How many do this?...or would admit to it?



## Jace (Feb 22, 2022)

Cyberslacking (Sigh-ber-slak-ing) verb

Meaning: Using an employer's internet and/or e-email for personal
(personal time-wasting) purposes.

Have to admit,when I worked...if it was slow...and all caught with paperwork..
..to keep from being bored..would play Bridge online.

Anyone else?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Nope, I honestly never did.. my job was too full on to ever have time even if I'd wanted to...


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 22, 2022)

Not when I  worked on computers at work -  but that was a long time  ago.


----------



## funsearcher! (Feb 22, 2022)

Never-that was grounds for firing


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 22, 2022)

We had a policy when working *NO CHAT ROOMS, PORNO or GAMBLING*. I was allowed to bring my personal laptop or DVD player to work rotating shifts either 5 PM to 5 AM or vis versa 5 AM to 5 PM. They wanted a warm body to be available 24/7 in case of direct problems and tech support for the 17,000 employees maybe working remotely. 1 of the 4 of us were needed. I was allowed to watch movies at my desk as long as I wasn't using company resources. I couldn't leave except for bathroom breaks. Also had to disable my wifi.

It was lonely sometimes boring, but it was the way I liked it.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## win231 (Feb 22, 2022)

When it was slow, I chatted on forums & did some shopping.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 22, 2022)

We were free to use the internet and the telephone with a few commonsense restrictions.

Every year at Christmas the whole department would be on the internet looking for the scarce gift of the year for one of our manager's children.

I also remember watching the news of 9/11 unfold on the internet while at work.

I was fortunate to work for a company that judged my performance by my results without micromanaging my efforts.


----------



## spectratg (Feb 22, 2022)

I owned a small company.  I spent a fair amount of time cruising the internet.  I know that some of my employees would do the same.  I didn't care, as long as they got their work done completely and correctly.  Never made an issue of it.  Of course, we all were very good and efficient at what we did!  A few of us worked in the office, but most of the employees teleworked even before the pandemic.


----------



## spectratg (Feb 22, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> We were free to use the internet and the telephone with a few commonsense restrictions.
> 
> Every year at Christmas the whole department would be on the internet looking for the scarce gift of the year for one of our manager's children.
> 
> ...


You hire people who are capable, competent, professional people who know their jobs better than you do as their supervisor.  No micromanagement, but trust!  And yes, I did have to fire a few people who did not live up to the requirements of their position.,


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 22, 2022)

spectratg said:


> You hire people who are capable, competent, professional people who know their jobs better than you do as their supervisor.  No micromanagement, but trust!  *And yes, I did have to fire a few people who did not live up to the requirements of their position.,*


Me too!

Being diligent about weeding out the slackers always helped to boost morale. 

It also gave me a little extra cash to reward the people that understood why we were there.


----------



## Jules (Feb 22, 2022)

Gee, 18 years ago there wasn’t much to cruise on, at least that had my attention.  Some of the programs that I ran could be time consuming so I’d google a few things, nothing unacceptable.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 22, 2022)

worked many places with computers and down time ... many have policies.... but usually ignored until caught.
one person actually took an online class while on the clock ....INSANE.....    or the guy who had 3 hours in on a fantasy sports team....

Many other examples but the only thing they had was # of cases done many had 27-35 a day ..... i had 75 so they figured out something was not right and Facebook visits were not getting the work done.  
They slacked off on purpose because if work was not done they would get over time....

My very first high volume data specialist type job the company ran history on folks a lot.
Monthly one on one meetings manager had the history and i guess chatted with those who it was excessive. ...
some may refer that as micro management but in view of all the true slackers i worked with i wished more  previous employers ran histories to see why they did not meet demand or expectations....

I watched a few do it all the time and it did affect their volume and quality of work. 
one lady sitting close to me was let go because of her slacking...... 
she actually asked me to quit in protest about her being let go ...but honestly i was ok with it cause not only was she just surfing she always wanted others to come see what she found....


----------



## RFW (Feb 22, 2022)

I was the one person who was hogging that one free computer every day when I got a chance to, ever since we got internet at our workplace. Outside of work hours, of course.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 22, 2022)

Didn't have them things when I worked for others . Had to use an Etch-A-Scetch. Was self employed most of my life, and that as#*le rarely took a day off, much less slowed down during the work day. Have had a few young folks work for me here over the years, and the first thing I did was take their phones from them, and give them back at the end of the day. Not paying you, to look at your damn phone.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 22, 2022)

Jace said:


> Cyberslacking (Sigh-ber-slak-ing) verb
> 
> Meaning: Using an employer's internet and/or e-email for personal
> (personal time-wasting) purposes.
> ...


I don't do that kind of thing. Everyone around me plays on the computers at work and on their phones and they sit on their behinds as much as possible. I don't do that. Never have...never will.


----------



## RFW (Feb 22, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I don't do that kind of thing. Everyone around me plays on the computers at work and on their phones and they sit on their behinds as much as possible. I don't do that. Never have...never will.


Great work ethic.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 22, 2022)

RFW said:


> Great work ethic.


I don't know how they get away with it. I would feel guilty. They don't pay us to play on our phones.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 22, 2022)

_*I did..but only if on break, or caught up with work*_


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 22, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> _*I did..but only if on break, or caught up with work*_


I can understand the being on break part but I would think there's always things to be done when caught up. Where I work there's always cleaning and tidying up or helping other workers with their tasks.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2022)

DH & I own a small business so the line has always been blurry.  Our employees had to put their phones down when customers were present.  No customers and all work done?  They could use their phones or our computers on the internet.  

During peak periods we were massively busy - picture Toys R Us the week before Christmas - and we all stepped up to the plate. If we weren't busy DH and I didn't create busy work.


----------



## jujube (Feb 22, 2022)

Guilty, I am, of playing the occasional solitaire game when things were slow and the bosses were out.  My last job consisted of mostly screaming pandemonium interspaced with rare periods of crushing boredom.  That's when I played solitaire....to keep sane.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 22, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I can understand the being on break part but I would think there's always things to be done when caught up. Where I work there's always cleaning and tidying up or helping other workers with their tasks.


In most jobs yes. But mine was helping a lady with a disability as a hablitator when she was at her job or in the community. If there was a time she did not directly need my help, as when she was in a meeting (which I was not required to attend due to often confidential info being shared) or if she was doing things in general she did not need my direct help with, I may quickly check FB or send emails.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 22, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> In most jobs yes. But mine was helping a lady with a disability as a hablitator when she was at her job or in the community. If there was a time she did not directly need my help, as when she was in a meeting (which I was not required to attend due to often confidential info being shared) or if she was doing things in general she did not need my direct help with, I may quickly check FB or send emails.


I agree that there are some jobs that this is totally ok or accepted ..... 
in my previous jobs it really felt as if they left too much for the rest of us to do.   they were NOT pulling their weight.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 22, 2022)

Jace said:


> Cyberslacking (Sigh-ber-slak-ing) verb
> 
> Meaning: Using an employer's internet and/or e-email for personal
> (personal time-wasting) purposes.


Having been self employed for the more recent part of my career, I was the employer.

But I still probably wasted as much time on the computer as anyone. 

I don't think anyone, or very few anyway, can really focus on their work 100%.  Distractions and small breaks are probably a necessity for a productive person.  The best employers judge people by their output, quality and quantity, not how they spend every minute.


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Nope, I have 3 email addresses, a Business, and 2 personal ones.


----------



## Jace (Feb 22, 2022)

T Y All,  G-R-E-A-T responses!


----------



## ronaldj (Feb 22, 2022)

never used his computer.....but being a carpenter I did use many of his tools at night and on weekends.


----------

